# Past tense of Knit



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

What is the past tense of Knit?
Knitted or Knit. 
Would you say "I knitted a sweater" OR "I knit a sweater"
The last one sounds like you are doing it at that moment.


----------



## Bennieblue (Apr 15, 2011)

Knitted I think.


----------



## Irma dee (Feb 15, 2012)

According to dictionary it is knit..knitted..knitting..
Haven't checked a word in quite awhile..
Hope you have knitted many things and keep knitting


----------



## thegrape (Nov 11, 2011)

Always thought it was knitted and just checked my official scrabble dictionary and it is knitted.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

It seems I have seen the word Knit used on this forum for past tense and have wondered what was correct.


----------



## shaney63 (Nov 30, 2011)

knitted.


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> What is the past tense of Knit?
> Knitted or Knit.
> Would you say "I knitted a sweater" OR "I knit a sweater"
> The last one sounds like you are doing it at that moment.


In NZ, we would say Knitted.
If it was Purl, would you say Purl or Purled?
Have fun.
Colleen.


----------



## PointySticksNStones (Mar 20, 2012)

Using "knit" as past tense has come into common usage so it will probably end up in the dictionary as correct usage. According to some online sources either is correct. I knit a sweater yesterday, and I am knitting a scarf today. As an old English teacher, I still prefer "knitted" as the past tense.


----------



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

at first I thought "knot"
:wink: :-o ;-)


----------



## RoxyCatlady (Mar 22, 2011)

That sweater is knitted, I knit it yesterday. 

One of those strange words...


----------



## Colorado knits (Jul 6, 2011)

Knitted can be an adjective too.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> That sweater is knitted, I knit it yesterday.
> 
> One of those strange words...


 :thumbup: Yup, it all depends on the context in which the form/s of the word is used.

That sweater is knitted, I knit it yesterday. I will knit another one tomorrow to make a similar knitted sweater in another color. Knitting is a useful way to spend your time. etc.


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

5mmdpns said:


> RoxyCatlady said:
> 
> 
> > That sweater is knitted, I knit it yesterday.
> ...


Its the "I knit it yesterday" that sounds funny to me. I have been seeing this used here on the forum and wondered how it should be used.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> 5mmdpns said:
> 
> 
> > RoxyCatlady said:
> ...


As the word knit is a noun and a verb, it is okay as long as it makes sense. And it is considered proper to say "I knit it yesterday" as well as "I knitted it yesterday". That is just one of the idiosyncracies about the English language.


----------



## TinaOR (May 22, 2011)

I say 'knitted' or just 'made'. (And sometimes I've 'knotted' too, when the yarn got into a tangle!)


----------



## Penrith Grandma (Apr 19, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> What is the past tense of Knit?
> Knitted or Knit.
> Would you say "I knitted a sweater" OR "I knit a sweater"
> The last one sounds like you are doing it at that moment.


Past tense is "I knitted a sweater"


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

I knitted a sweater past tense.I will knit you a sweater .


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

I would say the former.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I was always taught (growing up in England) that the past tense of "to knit" is "knitted". But when I lived in USA noticed that quite a few people said "knit". If you want to be correct, it is knitted -- but sometimes "correct grammar" can sound very pompous, can't it? Incidentally another past tense error that I heard frequently in every part of USA that I lived is the past tense of the verb "to dive"..... "yesterday he dove in the water.." rhyming it with "cove". The correct past tense of the verb "to dive" is DIVED. "He dived into the water..." Whoops sorry... sounding pompous myself!!!


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I was always taught (growing up in England) that the past tense of "to knit" is "knitted". But when I lived in USA noticed that quite a few people said "knit". If you want to be correct, it is knitted -- but sometimes "correct grammar" can sound very pompous, can't it? Incidentally another past tense error that I heard frequently in every part of USA that I lived is the past tense of the verb "to dive"..... "yesterday he dove in the water.." rhyming it with "cove". The correct past tense of the verb "to dive" is DIVED. "He dived into the water..." Whoops sorry... sounding pompous myself!!!


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

"nit" picking???? I personally say knitted


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

funobsession said:


> Using "knit" as past tense has come into common usage so it will probably end up in the dictionary as correct usage. According to some online sources either is correct. I knit a sweater yesterday, and I am knitting a scarf today. As an old English teacher, I still prefer "knitted" as the past tense.


I agree


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

Definitely 'knitted'- past tense.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

Relax. The whole idea of language is communication. Say everything the best way you know to get your message across. Have fun with all the versions of knit...and crochet!


----------



## vpatt (Dec 24, 2011)

TinaOR said:


> I say 'knitted' or just 'made'. (And sometimes I've 'knotted' too, when the yarn got into a tangle!)


lol, I've 'knotted' a few, also.
V


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

kiwiannie said:


> I knitted a sweater past tense.I will knit you a sweater .


Oh, I wish you would!


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

I think "knitted" is past tense.Having said that..I think the English language has changed a lot over the years.We might say"Like I knit or knitted that scarf like last week" It`s not very good English but seems to be our "new" English. I suppose that as long as we can make ourselves understood then anything goes!


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> What is the past tense of Knit?
> Knitted or Knit.
> Would you say "I knitted a sweater" OR "I knit a sweater"
> The last one sounds like you are doing it at that moment.


It is the tendency of English speakers in modern times to simply add ''-ed'' to make the past tense of verbs. If you listen closely, you can hear it quite often--even if you learned differently.


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

jheiens said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> > What is the past tense of Knit?
> ...


That's how it is with all languages, they evolve over time. Isn't it fun to compare the various ways English is spoken in different parts of the USA and then, in the UK, Canada, etc.? Fascinating.


----------



## LynneA (Oct 2, 2011)

As long as you DO it, don't worry how to SAY it!


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

LynneA said:


> As long as you DO it, don't worry how to SAY it!


Agree!


----------



## rutledge (Apr 16, 2012)

How about "gnat"!


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Angela W said:


> I was always taught (growing up in England) that the past tense of "to knit" is "knitted". But when I lived in USA noticed that quite a few people said "knit". If you want to be correct, it is knitted -- but sometimes "correct grammar" can sound very pompous, can't it? Incidentally another past tense error that I heard frequently in every part of USA that I lived is the past tense of the verb "to dive"..... "yesterday he dove in the water.." rhyming it with "cove". The correct past tense of the verb "to dive" is DIVED. "He dived into the water..." Whoops sorry... sounding pompous myself!!!


Well I learned something. I would also say dove but when I looked it up in the dictionary this is what it says. I guess we are getting off the subject a little, but I started this anyway.

"Dove is common in the United States as an imperfect tense form"


----------



## 40071 (Oct 12, 2011)

How about 'Knat' !!


----------



## hellothere (Sep 19, 2011)

"Yesterday" is the operative word: the past is implied. I agree, as another old English teacher, that "I knitted the sweater yesterday" is still preferred. But since English is a very vibrant, living language, knit (being used as an alternative past tense)is becoming more tolerated and eventually will be an alternative past tense.

I appreciate the concern for the language's rules--that concern is a way of respecting English's incredible energy.


----------



## silvercharms (Mar 29, 2011)

I love those old-fashioned usages that you hear in American speech - like 'dove' and 'drug' - (dragged) and the several short forms of the past tense like 'knit'. 
There must be many more.....



Just in passing, I wonder how many old English teachers there are on site? And new, in between and so on..
I qualify - I'm 67 and a retired teacher


----------



## ninabeanbag (Jun 4, 2011)

verb to knit

Past tense.... I knitted.... / I have knitted....
Present tense... I am knitting.....
Future tense..I will knit.... / I am going to knit.......

Noun 'Knits'

and of course... garments you have knitted are 'knits'....


and one who knits is a knitter


----------



## ninabeanbag (Jun 4, 2011)

Angela W said:


> I was always taught (growing up in England) that the past tense of "to knit" is "knitted". But when I lived in USA noticed that quite a few people said "knit".  If you want to be correct, it is knitted -- but sometimes "correct grammar" can sound very pompous, can't it? Incidentally another past tense error that I heard frequently in every part of USA that I lived is the past tense of the verb "to dive"..... "yesterday he dove in the water.." rhyming it with "cove". The correct past tense of the verb "to dive" is DIVED. "He dived into the water..." Whoops sorry... sounding pompous myself!!!


I heard a BBC reporter say "the bus driver broke" Broke What? she should have said braked.....


----------



## sam07671 (May 12, 2011)

I would say "knitted". Thats what I say anyway.


----------



## Lynne AP (Aug 17, 2011)

Dear "5mmdpns",
My father was from Switzerland but spoke and wrote English better than many of us Americans! I know I am challenged to equal his knowledge of grammar and his extensive vocabulary! He used to always point out the idiosyncracies of English. I enjoyed your response; it reminded me of my beloved father! Are you an English teacher, by any chance?!


----------



## singingknitter (Nov 28, 2011)

The correct grammar is 'knitted'. It drives me crazy when I hear somebody use 'knit' in the past tense. 

"I knit a sweater" indicates that you are doing it right now, not last month!!


----------



## singingknitter (Nov 28, 2011)

No - broke is the correct grammar as it is the past tense of brake.

Don't get me started!!


----------



## BamaBelle (Apr 30, 2012)

How about knit, knat, knot? Now all we have to do is introduce it into the language.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

ninabeanbag said:


> Angela W said:
> 
> 
> > I was always taught (growing up in England) that the past tense of "to knit" is "knitted". But when I lived in USA noticed that quite a few people said "knit". If you want to be correct, it is knitted -- but sometimes "correct grammar" can sound very pompous, can't it? Incidentally another past tense error that I heard frequently in every part of USA that I lived is the past tense of the verb "to dive"..... "yesterday he dove in the water.." rhyming it with "cove". The correct past tense of the verb "to dive" is DIVED. "He dived into the water..." Whoops sorry... sounding pompous myself!!!
> ...


----------



## Ingried (Sep 23, 2011)

I knit = that is what I do
I am knitting = that Is what I am doing now = present tense
I knitted = that is what I did = past tense


----------



## KnittingGran (Nov 23, 2011)

I think it depends on if you are in America or England. I had noticed that our American friends tend to use "knit" whereas we use "knitted" for the past tense, but I've got used to it now! I haven't noticed whether they say "crochet" instead of "crocheted". Language is constantly evolving - that's what makes it so interesting!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Lynne AP said:


> Dear "5mmdpns",
> My father was from Switzerland but spoke and wrote English better than many of us Americans! I know I am challenged to equal his knowledge of grammar and his extensive vocabulary! He used to always point out the idiosyncracies of English. I enjoyed your response; it reminded me of my beloved father! Are you an English teacher, by any chance?!


No, not an English teacher. I did teach Health Studies for a year for the grade 5 students. It was a really small school and I had 7 or 8 students.
I had a wonderful mother and she had this dictionary that explained where words came from. I fell in love with a small green hard covered dictionary! I would read it just for the love of words. Of course we played Scrabble, what household did not?


----------



## ninabeanbag (Jun 4, 2011)

singingknitter said:


> No - broke is the correct grammar as it is the past tense of brake.
> 
> Don't get me started!!


Not in England...............


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

To save confusion, I sometimes say "I handknitted" a sweater." Thus, I would think the past tense is Knitted.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

KnittingGran said:


> I think it depends on if you are in America or England. I had noticed that our American friends tend to use "knit" whereas we use "knitted" for the past tense, but I've got used to it now! I haven't noticed whether they say "crochet" instead of "crocheted". Language is constantly evolving - that's what makes it so interesting!


And add to that, it also depends if you live in Canada, and what part of Canada.

Language is a tool used to communicate with others. As such, the language tool has been added to, refined, defined, maligned, and changed according to the people who are using it. Looking back over time, the words of today have been changed from 100, 200, 2000, etc. years ago. And they will change again tomorrow.

This does not mean that past wording is wrong, but neither is the wording that we use today. We dont change to meet the ways of the *tools*, rather we change the tools to meet our needs. ie. We now have circular needles rather than just straights. Elizabeth Zimmerman was very instumental in getting these needles out there in the knitting world.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

ireneofnc said:


> To save confusion, I sometimes say "I handknitted" a sweater." Thus, I would think the past tense is Knitted.


I handknit that sweater yesterday. To me it does not matter if an "ed" is added or not. This is just the way of the word. My Meriam-Webster Dictionary says either way KNIT or KNITTED is correct when referring to past tense as a verb.


----------



## DEE DEE (Jan 24, 2011)

Aggie May said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> > What is the past tense of Knit?
> ...


Purled is the correct usage.


----------



## London Girl (Dec 18, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> What is the past tense of Knit?
> Knitted or Knit.
> Would you say "I knitted a sweater" OR "I knit a sweater"
> The last one sounds like you are doing it at that moment.


I believe that 'knit' as the past tense is an American alternative to the English 'knitted'


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

I knitted, but I have knit.


----------



## Ann DeGray (May 11, 2011)

Ingried said:


> I knit = that is what I do
> I am knitting = that Is what I am doing now = present tense
> I knitted = that is what I did = past tense


Good!


----------



## knitknack (Oct 30, 2011)

I would say I knitted.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

knit or knitted are fine, just don't say knat! (kidding!) Or you could say "I just finished knitting a" ...whatever!


----------



## mom2grif (Oct 19, 2011)

Angela W said:


> I was always taught (growing up in England) that the past tense of "to knit" is "knitted". But when I lived in USA noticed that quite a few people said "knit". If you want to be correct, it is knitted -- but sometimes "correct grammar" can sound very pompous, can't it? Incidentally another past tense error that I heard frequently in every part of USA that I lived is the past tense of the verb "to dive"..... "yesterday he dove in the water.." rhyming it with "cove". The correct past tense of the verb "to dive" is DIVED. "He dived into the water..." Whoops sorry... sounding pompous myself!!!


Oh my, dived just doesn't sound right to me. I'm sure I've incorrectly said dove a few times. Our language sure is a convoluted one. Just when you learn the rules there are so many exceptions. I still have to say " i before e except after c" ...


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

I, too, often say "i before e" with spelling. I try to spell correctly & I'm a stickler for good grammer...which isn't taught in school! I continue to correct my grandsons if their mother (my daughter-in-law) doesn't correct them first. BTW, I have the best d-i-l in the world! How my son got so lucky I'll never know! I'll bet not too many people can say that! I am a retirued rN who use to work with a lot of young nurses & all I heard were how miserable their mothers-in-law were. I vowed I would NEVER be one of them! My d-i-l & I are best friends. She tells me things she would never tell her own mother. I am blessed!


----------



## kneonknitter (Feb 10, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> What is the past tense of Knit?
> Knitted or Knit.
> Would you say "I knitted a sweater" OR "I knit a sweater"
> The last one sounds like you are doing it at that moment.


I always say 'knitted'


----------



## PauletteB. (Feb 7, 2012)

It is knitted and purled, as in having done the process.


----------



## Connie W (Aug 3, 2011)

Silver charms, I am not a teacher but love grammar. I used to think it was fun to parse (diagram) sentences in school. (Did I get that right? "Parse" just jumped into my head. At 65, it is a long time since I have been in school.)


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

Angela W said:


> I was always taught (growing up in England) that the past tense of "to knit" is "knitted". But when I lived in USA noticed that quite a few people said "knit". If you want to be correct, it is knitted -- but sometimes "correct grammar" can sound very pompous, can't it? Incidentally another past tense error that I heard frequently in every part of USA that I lived is the past tense of the verb "to dive"..... "yesterday he dove in the water.." rhyming it with "cove". The correct past tense of the verb "to dive" is DIVED. "He dived into the water..." Whoops sorry... sounding pompous myself!!!


I'm originally from the Midwest and we say knitted. We also say "dove" instead of "dived". "Dived" sounds funny to me.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

mom2grif said:


> I still have to say " i before e except after c" ...


and when sounding as A as in Neighbor and Weigh.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Beatlesfan said:


> Angela W said:
> 
> 
> > I was always taught (growing up in England) that the past tense of "to knit" is "knitted". But when I lived in USA noticed that quite a few people said "knit". If you want to be correct, it is knitted -- but sometimes "correct grammar" can sound very pompous, can't it? Incidentally another past tense error that I heard frequently in every part of USA that I lived is the past tense of the verb "to dive"..... "yesterday he dove in the water.." rhyming it with "cove". The correct past tense of the verb "to dive" is DIVED. "He dived into the water..." Whoops sorry... sounding pompous myself!!!
> ...


that is because we speak American not English...


----------



## DenzelsMa (May 21, 2012)

I'd say the past tense is 'knitted'. Mind you, I think there times when 'knotted' might be better description.


----------



## smigdail (Apr 10, 2011)

Past tense is I knit ... a sweater

but

That sweater was knit (or knitted by me. "knitted" is correct but awkward


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

past tense of knit ------ knitted

past tense of purl ------ purled


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

"I just completed the sweater I was knitting".


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

funobsession said:


> Using "knit" as past tense has come into common usage so it will probably end up in the dictionary as correct usage. According to some online sources either is correct. I knit a sweater yesterday, and I am knitting a scarf today. As an old English teacher, I still prefer "knitted" as the past tense.


What fun this stirred up. I come from a family of teaches and a couple of really strong grammarians who say, "It depends." That said, and for what it's worth, the word knit is grammatically conjugated knit, knitted, knitting.
Bests,
marilyn


----------



## st1tch (Dec 13, 2011)

In the UK "I knitted a sweater" would be considered the correct way to say or write it as past tense.


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

smigdail said:


> Past tense is I knit ... a sweater
> 
> but
> 
> That sweater was knit (or knitted by me. "knitted" is correct but awkward


despite what my grammarian aunts say, this is how I see it. I mean I agree with this usage of knit & knitted.
marilyn


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> What is the past tense of Knit?
> Knitted or Knit.
> Would you say "I knitted a sweater" OR "I knit a sweater"
> The last one sounds like you are doing it at that moment.


Are you looking for the grammatically correct past tense? If so, it is "knitted" (check any dictionary). There is, however, often a difference between what is formally correct and what people use in conversation, hence the variations you will see expressed here by KP'ers.


----------



## sandrap (May 25, 2011)

I would say "knitted" or made." I knit a sweater" looks ungrammatical to me.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

This is what the Oxford English Dictionary says: 
Irregular verbs form the past participle and the past form without "-(e)d" or "-t", and frequently their past form and past participle are different. For example, the past form of the verb "break" is "broke" and the past participle is "broken."

Thay have a list of these "irregular verbs" and knit is one of them. Therefore, both knit and knitted are acceptable.
You can see the rest of the list here: http://www.writingcentre.uottawa.ca/hypergrammar/tenses.html

Personally it's always been "knit" for me.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Conjugate the verb knit:
I knit today
I knitted yesterday
I will knit tomorrow
AND I am knitting now!
I have knitted in the past


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Diagram a sentence? I hated that when in school, but I love proper grammer! So, I guess I learned something diagraming those sentences!


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Irregular verbs & past participles? Yipes! That's very technical!Just make it easy on us all: 

I knit and I love it!
I knitted yesterday (we all knitted yesterday)
I will knit tomorrow


----------



## ninabeanbag (Jun 4, 2011)

I don't think there is a consensus of opinion here as different things seem to be acceptable in England, the US and Canada and probably New Zealand and Australia.......... just keep knitting.....................


----------



## Lrushefsky (Feb 6, 2011)

burried beneath a pile of unused stash. knit a verb just keep doing it. happy knitting Linda


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

If you had said knitted, I wouldn't have hitted you for it. ;-)


----------



## Marny CA (Jun 26, 2011)

I knit,

I am knitting,

I have knitted.

I have done knitting, or have knitted.

I also don't always finish.


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

Knitted does not sound right to me. I would say "I have knit" or "I knit". I would also say "I am knitting". for a work in progress.


----------



## Pegasus (Aug 12, 2011)

Active: I knit something yesterday.
Passive: I had knitted something yesterday. 

Depends on how I feel, usually.


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

I would think it is knitted. Cried is the past of cry, jumped is the past of jump. Kitted (out) is the past of Kit. I know some words change completely, run - ran, fight - fought, but I think only knitted really fits. lol


----------



## threekidsmom (Feb 8, 2012)

I wish there was a tab to click to say LOL or Like!!!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

ninabeanbag said:


> I heard a BBC reporter say "the bus driver broke" Broke What? she should have said braked.....


Break is a lovely word with multiple and _*un*related_ meanings.
To break (as in a fragile vase to pieces on a floor) has the past tense *broke*. It's a transitive verb requiring an object to complete the sentence.
To break (as in applying the brakes to stop a moving vehicle) has the past tense *braked*. It's an intransitive verb needing no object in the sentence.

Only a three-year-old can get away with saying 'I braked the toy!

The above-mentioned BBC reporter needs to spend more time studying English's irregular verbs. Shame on him! I'm sure the station was inundated with complaints about his gaffe!

Can you tell that I was raised by two grammarians?


----------



## MarilynVPR (Jan 14, 2012)

Is this an example of when the hands are busy, the mind is free to wander? Maybe knot.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

MarilynVPR said:


> Is this an example of when the hands are busy, the mind is free to wander? Maybe knot.


Funny you should mention that.
From Wikipedia:
The word is derived from knot, thought to originate from the Dutch verb knutten, which is similar to the Old English cnyttan, to knot.


----------



## crjc (Jun 17, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> What is the past tense of Knit?
> Knitted or Knit.
> Would you say "I knitted a sweater" OR "I knit a sweater"
> The last one sounds like you are doing it at that moment.


The past tense of knit is knitted.

- means that you have already done it.


----------



## bell (Jan 21, 2011)

RoxyCatlady said:


> That sweater is knitted, I knit it yesterday.
> 
> One of those strange words...


Yes, that sweater was knitted. I DID it yesterday. Bell


----------



## Aggie May (Aug 28, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> ninabeanbag said:
> 
> 
> > I heard a BBC reporter say "the bus driver broke" Broke What? she should have said braked.....
> ...


Just a little correction.
To brake as in applying the brakes to stop the car and braked as in did the aforementioned.
A child getting away with saying, I breaked the toy.
In NZ, we are going through a lot of funny stuff with language and my pet hate is people saying "I done" instead of "I did"


----------



## NotherNickel (Dec 26, 2011)

How's about Knat?


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

NotherNickel said:


> How's about Knat?


I love it! Let's get it into all the official usage documents!
Knit, Knitted, Knat, Knatted, Knattered and Knatted.....


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Knitted


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

Florida Gal said:


> It seems I have seen the word Knit used on this forum for past tense and have wondered what was correct.


You've probably also seen "purl" spelled p-e-a-r-l.


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

morningstar said:


> NotherNickel said:
> 
> 
> > How's about Knat?
> ...


Ah but then you have the problem that a gnat is a very irritating little bug that attacks in swarms in the spring and early summer...
so that don't work niether...LOL


----------



## kaye123 (Feb 13, 2012)

I think it would be knitted. It just sounds better. Kaye


----------



## witknit (Jun 3, 2011)

How about knat? Sorry, couldn't resist it!.


----------



## witknit (Jun 3, 2011)

Sorry. I only read the first few so didn't see that someone got there before me.


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

knitted


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

:grin: I love a good grammar discussion!


----------



## greenmantle (Nov 9, 2011)

I say "knitted", but I have also noticed "knit" being used here as the past tense of "to knit". I thought it must be American usage, but obviously not. Interesting!


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Well since I started all this, how about the people that say " my arm is broke" instead of "my arm is broken".
After all of this I am sticking with " I knitted a sweater last week"


----------



## NotherNickel (Dec 26, 2011)

Knat really was only a JOKE on my part! Didn't mean it to be taken seriously.


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

Intresting Question: " I KNITTED a sweater." You're absolutely right! Future Tense: "I Will have knitted a sweater." Hope this helps!


----------



## Helga82 (Apr 13, 2011)

Sorry, I am an old-timer, but to me, the past is the past -
so it's knitted. If you do it now: you knit. If you will
do it tomorrow: you will knit. If you have a second language, translate, it might make it simpler. And yes, it
is and was a knitted garment!! Isn't English a fun language! Helga


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> What is the past tense of Knit?
> Knitted or Knit.
> Would you say "I knitted a sweater" OR "I knit a sweater"
> The last one sounds like you are doing it at that moment.


You may say "it is a knitted garment" OR "it is a knit garment"
but when you say "I knit this sweater" please don't say "I knitted this sweater" :!: 
Patty


----------



## Itsybitsyknitts (Jul 6, 2011)

In England we say knitted.


----------



## fran-e (Nov 26, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> at first I thought "knot"
> :wink: :-o ;-)


hahahahaha, yes, i think you are right, or....knot. hehehe. good going yourmother


----------



## peachgirl (Aug 4, 2011)

knit, knat, knot.


----------



## 4578 (Feb 2, 2011)

I knitted then frogged and tinked


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> Florida Gal said:
> 
> 
> > What is the past tense of Knit?
> ...


Ok, this is exactly what I was talking about when I started this topic. Are you saying the correct way of saying it is " last week I knit a sweater"???? This is what this whole conversation has been about. Is Knit past tense? The majority here says Knitted.
Am I still not getting this knit vs knitted and when to apply it.


----------



## scotslass (Mar 18, 2011)

yourmother306 said:


> at first I thought "knot"
> :wink: :-o ;-)


Me too :lol:


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> Patty Sutter said:
> 
> 
> > Florida Gal said:
> ...


Yes I knit this sweater last week/month/year. I will knit a sweater when my yarn arrives. I am knitting now. You do very fine knitting. *It is a knitted sweater. it was knitted in the round* These last 2 could also use the word knit instead. 
Of course I'm only talking about American English, Brittish English is different, and Austrailian is different again not to mention South Africa or India.   
Patty


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

If knitting is 'past tense', I must have died!!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Hudson said:


> If knitting is 'past tense', I must have died!!


Knitting is also very present tense. And you can't be dead. they wouldn't allow you on here. :lol: :lol: 
Patty


----------



## emhk13 (Dec 20, 2011)

This was a big topic a few months ago on one of the Ravelry forums.
When googled, some sources say knit is correct, some say the past tense is knitted and others list both knit and knitted as acceptable. 
So say what you want and don't worry about it. Usage is most likely regional or what flows better in speech. I usually use knitted as an adjective, such as a knitted afghan.


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Present, past and past perfect are: knit, knit, knit. Knitted is an adjective. There are free on-line dictionaries that give correct verb tenses and are the best source for questions.
Having just followed my own advice, knitted is also correct fo both past and past perfect tenses. However, when I studied irregular verbs, knit was used for all 3 tenses and is still considered to be correct, but so is knitted. But, it can also depend on what kind of knitting is being discussed such as whether it is having knitted your brow over what was knit.


----------



## Beatlesfan (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> funobsession said:
> 
> 
> > Using "knit" as past tense has come into common usage so it will probably end up in the dictionary as correct usage. According to some online sources either is correct. I knit a sweater yesterday, and I am knitting a scarf today. As an old English teacher, I still prefer "knitted" as the past tense.
> ...


In the Beatles Movie, A Hard Day's Night:
George: [as TV Director walks away with PA] "There he goes. Look at him. Bet his wife doesn't know about her." 
John: "If he's got one. Look at his sweater." 
Paul: "You never know, she might have knitted it." 
John: "She knitted him." :thumbup:


----------



## frankie2963 (Mar 25, 2012)

Hudson said:


> If knitting is 'past tense', I must have died!!


hate to burst your bubble but yeah it can be past tense it all depends on the sentence you are using it in..."I was Knitting a sweater yesterday." sorry but that would be using it in the past tense... which is what everyone keeps forgetting...The meaning of and past, present, or future tense becomes volatile and changing for most words depending on the sentence you are writting and sometimes righting a wrong is not write because it was never wrong...Right?...Love this language wear many words sound or are spelled the same and mean totally different things...have fun but if you ask me I think you should just remember "to knit now you must remember how you knitted in the past and plan on knitting tomorrow for the project will not be done"...****Note*** misspellings on purpose to make it more fun...LOL....wear are my pjs it is time for bed!!!!


----------



## missylam (Aug 27, 2011)

knitted is past tense.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

At least we all know the past tense is NOT "Knat" LOL


----------



## realsilvergirl (Nov 13, 2011)

Knit. I knit this.


----------



## caz100 (May 18, 2012)

I say Knitted as the past tense of knit. I think you are right.


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Ha!Ha!Knot what I thought


yourmother306 said:


> at first I thought "knot"
> :wink: :-o ;-)


----------



## rutledge (Apr 16, 2012)

Changing the subject, I love your Huskies.


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

In that case the past tense of knot is knotted, so the past tense of knit is knitted. Solved!!!


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

Love it! Thanks for the info and a good laugh on a gloomy NC morning.


----------



## mmorris25 (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

frankie2963 said:


> morningstar said:
> 
> 
> > NotherNickel said:
> ...


....but spelled with a K should be just fine! LOL! Yes, it is so good that we can see the absurdity in so many of the English language rules.


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Who would have thought tht a simple query about tense could bring forth such humour. Keep it up KP'ers. Love you.


----------



## sylviaelliott (May 11, 2011)

i would probably say 'i have knitted a sweater'
but 'i knitted a sweater' would be correct. :shock:


----------



## Florida Gal (Aug 25, 2011)

But I am still in search of.....Choose one.

"Last year I knitted a sweater": OR
"Last year I knit a sweater"

I say Knitted but I still see some here staying knit.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Florida Gal said:


> But I am still in search of.....Choose one.
> 
> "Last year I knitted a sweater": OR
> "Last year I knit a sweater"
> ...


Either works, it is your choice. 
The English language is a strange beast. Of course I don't know how strange, or not, other languages are as I only know a few words of some, not all.   
Patty


----------



## Dlclose (Jun 26, 2011)

LynneA said:


> As long as you DO it, don't worry how to SAY it!


I'm with you.


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

How about saying "Last year I made a sweater"??? Further conversation will follow....


Florida Gal said:


> But I am still in search of.....Choose one.
> 
> "Last year I knitted a sweater": OR
> "Last year I knit a sweater"
> ...


  :XD:


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

In response to the saying on the plaque...My favorite expression is: "Life is short, eat dessert first!' And I already responded to knit or knitted: knit today, I knitted yesterday!


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Does that mean some people dont eat desert first? :shock: !!!


jconard said:


> In response to the saying on the plaque...My favorite expression is: "Life is short, eat dessert first!' And I already responded to knit or knitted: knit today, I knitted yesterday!


----------



## debifufu (Feb 22, 2012)

I reckon it should be 'knat' based on the principle that swim goes to swam, drink goes to drank etc etc but then hey! the english language is only 40% consistent when it comes to keeping rules! Glad I didn't have to learn it as a foreign language!


----------



## jbandsma (Mar 6, 2011)

Frogged.


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

love knat but to just hear the word knat -I think of gnat (a little bug)! Soooooo, just stick with knitted! Enjoy the project whatever you call it! The work is the thing!
Actually, I would rather chrochet than knit & crochet is even harder to spell or pronouncethan knit!!


----------



## jconard (Feb 6, 2012)

Whatever you call your project, just keep on doing it!


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

hennalady said:


> Does that mean some people dont eat desert first? :shock: !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only the boring ones! :lol: :lol:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

Patty Sutter said:


> hennalady said:
> 
> 
> > Does that mean some people dont eat desert first? :shock: !!!
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## hennalady (Nov 12, 2011)

good to see ya chickie!!


jbandsma said:


> Frogged.


----------



## DHeart (Apr 12, 2011)

silvercharms said:


> I love those old-fashioned usages that you hear in American speech - like 'dove' and 'drug' - (dragged) and the several short forms of the past tense like 'knit'.
> There must be many more.....
> 
> Just in passing, I wonder how many old English teachers there are on site? And new, in between and so on..
> I qualify - I'm 67 and a retired teacher


Dove is considered correct past tense in American grammar. Drug is NOT correct grammar for dragged. (like the word ain't--my grade school teacher used to punish anyone who used the word ain't.)

Back to knit--the Merriam-Webster's Collegiate dictionary says BOTH knit and knitted are correct.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

DHeart said:


> silvercharms said:
> 
> 
> > I love those old-fashioned usages that you hear in American speech - like 'dove' and 'drug' - (dragged) and the several short forms of the past tense like 'knit'.
> ...


"I aint gonna say aint cuz aint aint a word".

For the K question:
I have always knit.
I always knit now. AND
I will always knit. 
  Patty


----------



## juliacraftylady666 (May 14, 2011)

In my case its knut haha,after all the frogging i do i am nuts!


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

It is KNITTED... I only ever heard the KNIT as the past tense in USA. Knitted as in FITTED.... and quick WITTED... and also as in dim witted!


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

Re desserts... for anyone who is trying to diet and cut calories, I'd like to pass on something I heard a few years ago..... When pondering whether or not to have dessert, and wondering "how many calories?" "dare I?" remember this: there were people on the "Titanic" who had said no to the dessert trolley!!!


----------



## Mum7 (Oct 11, 2011)

Beat ya! I shall be 78 next month, and a qualified teacher who has been knitting since I was taught in Infant school, and still enjoy it. And Love life. This is me at a fancy dress party about a year ago, with my beautiful eldest granddaughter and her husband.


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

I was 83 September just passed. (Born 17 Sept. 1932) I learned to knit in January 1936 so I was 3 yrs and 4 months. I know the exact date because my mother was at the funeral of King George V (the present Queen's grandfather) and my father (yes!!! my father!!!) taught me to knit to keep me occupied while my mother wasn't at home that day.


----------

